# Daily driver?



## chriswf (Jun 30, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a cutlass and putting hydraulics on it... Can you use a car with hydraulics as a daily driver? I drive 50ish miles 5 days a week... Can you do this on a car with hydraulics?

If so, are there any requirements to using the vehicle every day? Other than charging batteries?


----------



## ALX (Apr 9, 2005)

get used to the ride quality and probably having to buy front tires once a month (depending on a-arm extension)


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALX_@Jun 30 2007, 12:57 PM~8209061
> *get used to the ride quality and probably having to buy front tires once a month (depending on a-arm extension)
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 


Yup. get use to the used tire guy...in my case. i wish I could get 14' on here. 16 white walls are a arm and a leg!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## chriswf (Jun 30, 2007)

The front wears down fast b/c of the way the car rides right? With the front wheels kinda leaning? Correct?

I found some Datonas (spelling) that were 15 inches. How much would the small tires for that cost? 

I knew someone who had 14 inch wheels I think? With the small tires and he was replacing them every 2 months... 

I heard they're not that expensive though. Anyone know the average cost of what they'd cost in Texas? Maybe?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

do yourself a favour and get some parker accumies for that ride and you'll be just fine riding it every day. 15" has nothing to do with lowriding, go 13" from the start for that og look. 14" on a bigbody maybe..


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chriswf_@Jun 30 2007, 04:21 PM~8209360
> *The front wears down fast b/c of the way the car rides right? With the front wheels kinda leaning? Correct?
> 
> I found some Datonas (spelling) that were 15 inches. How much would the small tires for that cost?
> ...


no insult but you live in texas and don't know what a dayton is.


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

U will enjoy the bounce at 1st / w/ 13" the speed odom. will be off , lower mpg, & tire wear . 50 miles is kind of far 5days a week. Not to count the # of repairs. Try 2 buget 4 a 2nd car. I drive mine only on my days off.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I used to roll my 64 Impala as a daily. You get used to the bumpy ride and how the car handles different, but it's hard on the car. You'll spend quite a bit of time doing maintenance and repairs, so if this is how you get to work every day you'll definitely need a backup.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

If your hydraulics have a bumpy ride and your going through tires fast, its done wrong, or you like it that way. Hydraulics wont effect you using it daily except for the weight.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stcrwlr_@Jun 30 2007, 04:28 PM~8209793
> *U will enjoy the bounce at 1st / w/ 13" the speed odom. will be off , lower mpg, & tire wear . 50 miles is kind of far 5days a week. Not to count the # of repairs. Try 2 buget 4 a 2nd car. I drive mine only on my days off.
> *


 No Not really...



> _Originally posted by kannabis+Jun 30 2007, 04:52 PM~8209888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The best response.. spring combo and sum cars need accumes. and have everything look low but able to drive if need be.. always keep extra parts arounds . And you will be just fine.


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

one lowrider or another has been my daily driver for the last 16 years, and yes you will wear your tires and you will have problems with the ride and the hydros but that is part of being a LOWRIDER. there will be people out there that will tell you its only good to drive a lowrider on the weekend becuse their to much of a problem as daily but they are not TRUE lowriders they are called "weekend riders"


----------



## GbodyCapo (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Jun 30 2007, 04:36 PM~8210133
> *one lowrider or another has been my daily driver for the last 16 years, and yes you will wear your tires and you will have problems with the ride and the hydros but that is part of being a LOWRIDER. there will be people out there that will tell you its only good to drive a lowrider on the weekend becuse their to much of a problem as daily but they are not TRUE lowriders they are called "weekend riders"
> *



Couldnt of said it better myself.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun , 06:55 PM~~
> *If your hydraulics have a bumpy ride and your going through tires fast, its done wrong, or you like it that way. Hydraulics wont effect you using it daily except for the weight.
> *


i been driving my caddy daily for yars, and i drove it to california from connecticut, i go throught tires like once a year, no big deal, im on 14's though.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

be sure to get the good check valves and some accumulators for sure. don't run over four batteries (cause of weight). do a street charger since you'll be driving it 50+ miles per day. extend the upper a-arms 1" and shim them correctly for your normal ride height. i had hydroz on a daily for years, just be ready for the matenance.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Jun 30 2007, 05:36 PM~8210133
> *one lowrider or another has been my daily driver for the last 16 years, and yes you will wear your tires and you will have problems with the ride and the hydros but that is part of being a LOWRIDER. there will be people out there that will tell you its only good to drive a lowrider on the weekend becuse their to much of a problem as daily but they are not TRUE lowriders they are called "weekend riders"
> *


SAID LIKE A TRUE OG!!! :thumbsup: ME, I'VE BEEN USING LOWRIDERS AS DAILY DRIVERS FOR A LONG LONG TIME NOW. NEVER HAD A STOCK CAR, WELL AT LEAST NOT FOR LONG... TO ANSWER UR QUESTION ABOUT Y THE TIRES GO BALD QUICKER IT'S BECAUSE OF TWO THINGS, 1 IS HOW THE TIRE IS POSITIONED WHILE DRIVING WEITHER IT BUTTERFLIES OR BULL DOGS WHICH CAN BE CORRECTED WITH AN A ARM EXTENSION. DOESN'T FULLY CORRECT IT, BUT HELPS OUT. THE OTHER REASON IS CUZ WHEN U LIFT A CAR THE ALLIGNMENT GOES OFF SO YOUR ALWAYS "DRAGGING" THE TIRES SOMEWHAT. U WON'T BE ABLE TO FEEL IT CUZ IT'S VERY LITTLE BUT IT HAPPENS AND THAT REALLY CAN'T BE HELPED. I GO THRU TIRES LIKE TWICE A YEAR AND I GET A SET OF 4 FOR $100 SO DATS ABOUT $200 A YEAR ON TIRES WHICH ISN'T REALLY DAT MUCH, AT LEAST NOT IN MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

I use my car as my daily (2-4 Prohopper setup) and I have no issues. Accumulators make my car ride nicer than it did stock (Mercedes C Class)...I highly recommend the CCE accumulators!


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

if you go through with getting juice put on your ride, the best advice i can give you, is have a hand in the install. this way you know how to put in work on it when needed. i did this on my first install on mine, and it was my only car at the time. i had to depend on it to get to work everyday too. there is nothing wrong with having a juiced ride for a daily, like already stated, thats a real ryder!! also, have the uppers extended some, probably somewhere around 1/2" for a g-body (cutlass), and make sure the person doing your install knows what the hell they are doing. 90% of the problems with hydraulics come from faults in the install. if it is installed right, you shouldnt have any problems. keep up general maintanance, like rebuilding pumpheads and cylinders when needed and it will be fine. just my 2 cents! good luck with it! and go with the 13"s! they look alot better and the tires are cheaper


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

i cut my homies coupe deville 3 years ago, he drove it daily for 2.5 of those years. it was the only car he owned and he lived alone and drove the car daily about 30 miles a day or more. plus at the time he lived over 2 hours from my house and would drive the car up here every weekend. now he lives only 25 minutes away.

he ended up putting close to 30,000 miles on the car in the 2.5 years he drove it daily, with 13x7 knock-offs and 155/80 tires.

right after the setup was finished in 2004 the shitty ass chromed check valves started giving problems, so they were changed out. the ONLY other thing that was ever done was new cylinders, but I didnt swap out the cylinders until he quit driving the car daily. he went out and bought an economy car, but now he has went back to driving the caddy again, with the same hydraulics, with new front cylinders and new cross laced Zeniths 13x7 with 155/80's again. 


the car rides great, AC is fucking cold and it runs good. There is no reason why you cant drive a daily with hydraulics and wire wheels. If the installer knows what the hell he is doing, you can actually end up with a great riding car, I made my homies car ride like a fuckin champ, but I got my own secrets when it comes to making a smooth ride, and it damn sure dont involve accumulators (i hate them, wont use them, accumulators are for the clueless and the newbies).


and if it helps, i used optima yellow tops, they are 3 years old and still hold a great charge. 




here are some pics of the setup the same day I installed it in 2004.



















here are some pics I took this year (after 3 years of use, and 30,000 miles)




















so if you are wanting to build a daily driven lowrider, first off, its all about installing good parts. otherwise, its going to suck. i build my own pumps (i never use "off the shelf" pre built pumps, never). The older the pumphead the better, as long as its still brand new. I have better luck using pumpheads made before 2004 (high production rates, killed quality). I ALWAYS use dumps with aluminum bodies (never steel). accurate solenoids are great if you can find them (i have my own personal stash), but Accumax are just as good. Pro Hopper makes a good cylinder, Homies Hydraulics also has good cylinders (there are other brands too, but Im only speaking from my personal experience) I also like the Torpedo's (although I dont buy them from Showtime, I buy from the actual manufacturer, but either way, they are good, they might slowdown the lift a little since they have a much larger ID, but they are very strong and last forever). Optima batteries are a must in my book, I dont care for hopping at all, then again if you are building a daily, keep that in mind, hopping and 3 wheeling is the most ignorant thing you can do if its a daily driver. COIL UNDER IS ALSO ANOTHER MUST THAT I STAND BY. and I always have my personal coil spring selection, and man it gives a smooth ass ride, yet the setup is still responsive.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

run accumies on the daily and the ride is pleasurable not only tolerable,dont listen to the nonsense tattoo is saying about them,other than that i aggree with him ,they can be dailies with a bit more maintainance than your average car,i drive all my cars as my everyday car ,i even drove threw the winter in a few cases,and it drove better than my uncut car


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jul 4 2007, 12:50 PM~8233470
> *run accumies on the daily and the ride is pleasurable not only tolerable,dont listen to the nonsense tattoo is saying about them,other than that i aggree with him ,they can be dailies with a bit more maintainance than your average car,i drive all my cars as my everyday car ,i even drove threw the winter in a few cases,and it drove better than my uncut car
> *


accumulators ARE NOT NEEDED FOR A GREAT RIDING CAR. unless someone is just ignorant to the facts of what it takes to make a car ride good. i guess some people dont get it, or dont know the right combination.

they will cause premature wear of cylinder orings, bottom line, no other way you look at it, the cylinder is traveling back and forth way too much when you use accumulators. NO ACCUMULATORS, they suck, lol.




a 3-4 hour trip in a cadillac on 155/80-13's, with hydraulics and the ride is very pleasurable and comfortable is enough proof for me, at times you forget the car has even been cut. 

that brings me to the question of WHY waste time on junk, when you have knowledge.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

its not that i dont get it because i dont see eye to eye with ya on some things ,im just not closed minded to the fact that there are other ways of doing things that work whether they are traditional ways or not and its not that you need accumulators to have a nice riding car,a set of nice coils and shocks make for a nice ride t{hats how i roll now},and why worry about o-rings when you should replace them once a year regardless,i drove a lifted fwd lincoln on nothing but accumies for over a year and still have not changed a o-oring
other than your opinions on somethings your quite a knowledgable contribution to the site ,so dont think im hatin'


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

i guess i'll add my 2 cents on the accumulator thing, yeah they wear the shit out of your cylinders on a daily driver. my first setup had accums on the rear for each pump, and after having two of them explode like grenades in the trunk, i decided they werent for me. but to each his own. they did ride good, but i learned later that i didnt need them for a good ride!


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

so yall say tkae em off n put good shocks and its good to go???
i got the stock front coil cuted on the rear


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Jul 4 2007, 01:14 PM~8233912
> *i guess i'll add my 2 cents on the accumulator thing, yeah they wear the shit out of your cylinders on a daily driver. my first setup had accums on the rear for each pump, and after having two of them explode like grenades in the trunk, i decided they werent for me. but to each his own. they did ride good, but i learned later that i didnt need them for a good ride!
> *


what you have them at?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ive never heard of a blown accumulator ,but damn if i have one explode would suggest against them as well


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Jul 4 2007, 02:14 PM~8233912
> *but i learned later that i didnt need them for a good ride!
> *


    

why use something if you dont have to right? especially when its an ugly part with no taste at all.


it would be different if it was as good looking as a chrome adex or something. speaking of using something you dont need. my glasshouse has HUGE sway bars front and rear. I NEVER, EVER hit side to side, I only use 2 switches, since my car has the huge ass sway bars, I could run 2 pumps and 2 dumps and of course the 2 switches and everything would be fine. but im using 4 chrome Adex (custom built, 4 of a kind at that), but still only 2 switches, front and back, no side to side (because I hate side to side).



but in that case, i will be running 2 extra parts that are not needed, BUT AT LEAST THEY LOOK GOOD. accumulators dont look good on a hydraulic setup, its adds nothing to the setup that is aesthetically appealing , so if its ugly and you dont need them to accomplish a good ride, THEN WHY USE THEM????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: especially considering its a proven fact that they wear out o-rings.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jul 4 2007, 02:35 PM~8234011
> *so yall say tkae em off n put good shocks and its good to go???
> i got the stock front coil cuted on the rear
> *


i use a stock front coil (out of a specific car) cut down, coil under, with really good quality shocks.


the springs I use cost me around 60 bucks brand new and i can do 2 rear setups out of 1 pair of springs.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

plenty of people have juiced daily's.. 4 or 5 around here where i live alone.. and im in the middle of Tennessee


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

The navy regal in the top left corner is juiced on 13's wit a V8 and he drives almost 20 miles a day



Cant forget my old daily.. It was a soldier...


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2007, 03:42 PM~8235062
> *i use a stock front coil (out of a specific car) cut down, coil under, with really good quality shocks.
> the springs I use cost me around 60 bucks brand new and i can do 2 rear setups out of 1 pair of springs.
> *


What specific car ? Just curious . :0


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 4 2007, 12:01 PM~8234137
> *what you have them at?
> *


just had one on each of my rear pumps. i guess the first that exploded could have been my fault since i was trying to stand it on 3 when it happened, but the second one happened when i was merely lifting the rear. pretty much a standard 3 pump 8 battery setup, no excessive weight or anything. had pieces of shrapnell (spell) all over the trunk not to mention the chips in the paint on the underside of the trunk, and fluid all over everything. had to strip the trunk and clean everything, cant have a fluid covered trunk!
this is the setup after the accums were removed, excuse the mess!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

do you have 36 v running to the rear in that pic?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

As far as the whole accumulator making you blow through rings situation, that is why I run competition cylinders. I am willing to replace my rings once a year (if that) if it means I have a nice, smooth ride. I just love how I can glide over anything, to each his own though.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

how bout coil over will it work with shocks good?


----------



## Loveblazen (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a 1978 cutty that is my daily i have 2Pump 8 Batt Nothen special. 
any way I love the way how its bouncy as fuck!!!!!!!

DRIVING A LOLO IS ANEXPERIENCE AND A LIFE STYLE!
ITS A LOWRIDER FOR CRYEN OUT LOUD!!!! IF U WANT A "GOOD RIDE" GO BUY A CADDI THROW SOME WHEELS ON IT N QUIT UR BITCHEN!!!!

By the way my Arms are extended 1in go through tires N the front bout evry 4 or 5 months. i run 13" wires, the cool thing about me buyn new tires is that i get them brand new for $25 a peice from americas tire co and anyone can get this price even online!!! so it ant that bad.......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jul 5 2007, 04:06 AM~8237691
> *how bout coil over will it work with shocks good?
> *


yes taib shocks work well with coilover


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

we get the 13" tires here for 19.99 ,unfortunatly i run 14" and them bitches are getting tuff to find


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 4 2007, 08:52 PM~8236674
> *do you have 36 v running to the rear in that pic?
> *


yeah, i kept the rear at 36v!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i drive my 87 cutlass juiced on 13s alll day every day for the past almost 3 years and its been great and i love every minute of it


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Jul 4 2007, 08:50 PM~8236087
> *just had one on each of my rear pumps. i guess the first that exploded could have been my fault since i was trying to stand it on 3 when it happened, but the second one happened when i was merely lifting the rear. pretty much a standard 3 pump 8 battery setup, no excessive weight or anything. had pieces of shrapnell (spell) all over the trunk not to mention the chips in the paint on the underside of the trunk, and fluid all over everything. had to strip the trunk and clean everything, cant have a fluid covered trunk!
> this is the setup after the accums were removed, excuse the mess!
> 
> ...


i mean't pressure wise


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

wish i could drive my low every day but gas here kills us


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 5 2007, 11:21 AM~8239966
> *i mean't pressure wise
> *


never really did too much research on the pressures, they originally came from CCE when i got my first setup, and we installed them without any adjustment to the pressure. maybe that was my mistake?? but whatever the reason, i wont use them again, and as already stated, even if they did make enough ride difference, they are still ugly as hell!!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jul 5 2007, 11:49 AM~8240190
> *wish i could drive my low every day but gas here kills us
> *


i wish i had a choice of something other than my low


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

1 thing, make sure u have a nice size stack of coils in the front and rear, cuz u never know..maybe u will be drivin to work and damn there goes a dump, a seal a solenoid, and by the time u know it, ur riding too damn low and cant roll to long like that.! trust me, happens to everyone and it sucks!!


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

Drive chriswf Drive :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Jul 5 2007, 12:54 PM~8240680
> *1 thing, make sure u have a nice size stack of coils in the front and rear, cuz u never know..maybe u will be drivin to work and damn there goes a dump, a seal a solenoid, and by the time u know it, ur riding too damn low and cant roll to long like that.! trust me, happens to everyone and it sucks!!
> *


HAHAHA!!! ain't dat da truth...


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 5 2007, 08:39 PM~8244066
> *HAHAHA!!! ain't dat da truth...
> *


 :biggrin: haha hell yea, it sucks thats why we gotta warn them...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

dont warn the newbs,its a hard learned lesson for some of us


----------

